
Statens Serum Institut (SSI) solves essential COVID19 testing deficiency problem - ezequiel-garzon
https://en.ssi.dk/news/news/2020/03-ssi--solves-essential-covid19-testing-deficiency-problem
======
ezequiel-garzon
This testing procedure seems to be a breakthrough. Kudos to SSI and Denmark
for publishing it:
[https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.27.20044495v...](https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.27.20044495v1)

